
Women deserve equality in H-1B lottery - yanofsky
https://www.mercurynews.com/2019/03/28/opinion-women-deserve-equality-in-h-1b-lottery/
======
erentz
I don’t get it, so the H1B system should grant 50/50 male female regardless of
the input mix as a way to force gender equality into tech.

What a convoluted idea to come up with to specifically call out the H1B.

If you’re going to demand government do something, why not just get right to
the point and say “the government must hire one female tech employee for every
male tech employee” if that’s what you really want to achieve.

Of course (asides from other objections that might be raised) that immediately
runs into the obvious problem that we just don’t have that many women going
into tech.

If we want more women in tech, we need to get them interested and somehow keep
them interested through high school and university. And if we can’t then we
need to stop expecting 50/50 make up. Sucks, because I think we’d benefit from
more women in tech, but it’s impossible to force it like this and make it
successful.

